# New Uber Ratings E-mail



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey Sally,

Hope all is well! We are rapidly approaching the winter holiday season, and we are VERY EXCITED for the continued demand growth in Charlotte that we will experience together. As hard as it may be to believe, New Year's Eve will be even bigger than Halloween! However, growth does not mean that we can let the quality provided to riders drop. To avoid such an issue, we are launching a new quality process, which is outlined below.

*NEW RATINGS REQUIREMENTS*
Starting today, we will be regularly monitoring the performance of all partners' future completed trips. Everyone will be required to maintain the following ratings:


Average 4.4 stars or better at all times after your next 25 trips
Average 4.6 stars or better in your past 90 trips
If your rating falls below either threshold:

You will be given a 45 trip trial period, during which you must maintain a 4.6 or better rating
You will also receive an invitation to a quality improvement session with one of our top-rated partners


Check out our VIDEOS on the best way to receive 5 stars! (HINT: It's not to ask for a good rating!)
Best,
Uber Charlotte Operations


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a 4.88 rating right now and generally, I'm not worried so much about ratings these days falling below what they expect... but this e-mail is making me a little nervous.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Meh. Easy to jerry-rig your ratings anyway. so, so very easy. **** you @uber


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

anexfanatic said:


> I have a 4.88 rating right now and generally, I'm not worried so much about ratings these days falling below what they expect... but this e-mail is making me a little nervous.


At 4.88 you are doing great and have nothing to worry about. Keep On Truckin'


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm a 4.FUber

Best way to get 5* rating, is give them a joint on the way out. Duh!?!

They should send an email to their customers that says,

Tis the season to tip your uber drivers.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Bribe them with oreo cookies.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

The law of averages does what it does. You can always have a bad week where your average dips down, but if you're down that low all the time, you're obviously doing something wrong. Besides even if you're POS and your ratings show it they are STILL giving you chance to work to improve them. What is there to complain about?


----------



## Aguilarj (Nov 6, 2014)

I actually wish I got an email like this. At least it gives you time to improve if you dip and real numbers to shoot for. When I talked to our office they basically said there was no "safe" number, it was all based on my score relative to the other drivers so I'll never know if I'm doing ok until I'm not. I would love to have an email that says "if you just stay above this number...". Then I at least would know where I stand.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

You know they e-mail this out to make it seem like they will work with you if you're falling below average, but they really won't...


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

As a former driver I held out at a 5 star rating for five months. I didn't give away candy, water, gum or had newspapers to read. Eventually your rating will go down its just the nature of the beast. By the time I ended my run with Uber I was at a 4.9 rating. Worrying about the ratings is pointless if this gig is not meant to be its not meant to be. For example, I used uber once last month and the driver had a 3.0 rating and it showed.

The way Uber workers is almost like a bad call center. Use a person for a couple months, burn him or her out and get someone new. Uber's ultimate goal is to get driverless vehicles that Google has been producing and getting good reviews on so far.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

if google makes a driverless car a reality, they really dont need Uber. They can make their own app. Just saying. Its not like uber is patentable


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> if google makes a driverless car a reality, they really dont need Uber. They can make their own app. Just saying. Its not like uber is patentable


Johnnie Cab is coming soon but your post says, "if Google makes" but they already made it and tested it out in California. The only compliant is they slow traffic because people get freaked out and start gaping.


----------



## Aguilarj (Nov 6, 2014)

I've read some things that indicate that the truly driverless car probably isn't going to happen anytime soon. Slate published an article giving some of the details of how the Google driverless car actually works. Apparently even the "driverless" cars still have to have someone behind the wheel to take over in the event of an emergency or the car gets confused (which apparently happens with some frequency). The steering wheel-less model has a top speed of 25 miles/hr (hope you like it taking forever to get anywhere) and has to be tested on a closed track because it's not legal on public roads.

The driverless cars need a map (Google map) to operate. They literally can't move without one. "These maps contain the exact three-dimensional location of streetlights, stop signs, crosswalks, lane markings, and every other crucial aspect of a roadway." These would be different, more detailed maps than the Google maps we are currently familiar with so Google would have to remap all 4 million miles of US roads. In fact, only a few thousand miles of road have been mapped this way and all the boasts Google makes about having 100s of thousands of miles of successful tests are basically these cars driving the same few thousand miles over and over. Even scarier, if it isn't on the map, the car literally won't see it. So if there is a temporary light installed, guy flagging in a construction site, the car won't be able to respond. 

It won't let me link but Google slate driverless car and you'll find the article. Anyone worried about being replaced by a driverless car will sleep better.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Average 4.4 stars or better at all times after your next 25 trips
Average 4.6 stars or better in your past 90 trips
If your rating falls below either threshold:
You will be given a 45 trip trial period, during which you must maintain a 4.6 or better rating
You will also receive an invitation to a quality improvement session with one of our top-rated partners


*Well, nice to see them REDUCE the national requirement...in past I believe it was 4.65 and you are gone!!! This actually is an improvment and if they combined it with an actual personal email providing actual rating content it would be helpful actually....Thanks for sharing and hope SD will come out with something like this too.*


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

I currently rock a 4.65 here is St.Pete Florida... I am still on the road....i figure, if I have to compromise my values to give an ass clown a ride, then I don't need to UBER anyway, the pay is not worth it!


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

People think of of ratings as "grades", it's the old: A, B, C, D, F grading system. This is where the 5 star mentality comes from:
A = 5
B = 4
C = 3
D = 2
F = 1
Any driver with a 4.4 average is pulling a 3.4 GPA; above average in most estimations. Recognizing this, Uber should consider the average human being views a "B" (4) as "Above average", and a "C" (3) as average. I've had passengers tell me they give most drivers a 4 (B), unless they do something above and beyond the expected, deserving a 5 (A). I wonder if these well-intended passengers know they are putting "most drivers" in jeopardy of losing their income?

Logic.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I did 2 Surge jobs last week.

I only had 2 ratings that were not 5.

Which just shows how ****ed up the Uber system is.

If they deactivate me I will get work elsewhere.

Like I give a [email protected](€?$ F£;#¥


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd just be happy they are going to fire other drivers


----------

